# Finally!!!!



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm sure you all have been thinking I was pulling your legs, by now, since I've been telling you "soon" for, seems like, forever.....but, finally, on the 17th, we got our little ones here....Kilty's temp dropped Sun noonish, a bit of nesting, restlessness, hard breathing, "cleaning", temp down to 96.8 by 6:30 p.m., then.........nothing........no issues (distress, no discharge, labour, nothing...well, at least on her part), so I waited....called the vet Mon around 4ish...he said sounds like she's doing fine, prob that night....Tues morn, no pups...call the vet "should I bring her in", "no, she's doing ok"....about 6 p.m., BAMMM!!! excessive nesting, panting/drooling, pacing, grabbing my arm to rub belly, etc) and at 10:28 p.m., PUPPY #1.....quick delivery w/ #7 coming at 2:12 a.m. (and, mind you, from Sun morn to this time I'd prob only had about 10 hrs sleep in max 2 hr spurts  ).....
sooooooo, introducing, LTK's Tadhg, weighing in at 0.7#, male, bl/wh....


LTK's Riley, 0.7#, male, bl/wh....


LTK's Roisin, 0.4#, female, bl/wh....


LTK's Conan, 0.9#, male, bl/wh....


LTK's Aine, 0.9#, female, bl/wh....


LTK's Liam, 0.7#, male, bl/wh....


and, LTK's Aibhlinn, 0.7#, female, bl/wh....


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awwwww they're beautiful! I want Aibhlinn!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Awww! I like Roisin. But a saying at work would have me picking Tadhg.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

congratulations.. so happy everyone is healthy and doing well..


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, they're cute! How do you pronounce the last one's name?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

YAY puppies at last!!! you guys are not helping with my intense case of puppy fever, if I don't get a puppy soon I may die....thankfully Jake, Caleb, Gamgee, and Firefly are plenty adorable  but these puppies  omg so freaking cute


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanx, everyone....they are all doing great, including Mama Kilt
These are all Irish names (some of them Irish spelling) and this is pronunciation of those ones

Aibhlinn (ave-leen)---wished for/longed for child

Roisin (ro-sheen)---little rose

Aine (awn-yah)---splendor, radiant, brilliant

Tadhg (ti-gue)---a poet or a philosopher (Timothy) (like tiger w/out the "er")


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Any of them leaping out to you yet? I know that you probably only want counting sheep right now, but any lil pup that gets your want it


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

all of them.....unfortunately, unless I get out on some property by the time the rest are gone, I can't keep another...these pups were bred b/c I have 3 w/ other ones wanting one and maybe a 4th person....but, they'll be w/ me till the right person comes along for each and I get to have fun w/ them/work w/ them


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

They're all so beautiful! Happy things went so well! Please keep updating us! Congrats! SO much puppy overload I can't think straight anymore! ><


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

They're beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

They are gorgeous! and oh so tempting - unfortunately I *know* I could not keep up with a border collie!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

luv mi pets said:


> Awww! I like Roisin. But a saying at work would have me picking Tadhg.


curious....what's the saying?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Congrats!! You WILL be posting regular updates, including pictures right?


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

taquitos said:


> Congrats!! You WILL be posting regular updates, including pictures right?


I will update wkly so you can see their progress


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

tirluc said:


> curious....what's the saying?


when we do c-sections and a pup has a ******** meaning a dot of color on top of the head, that is the keeper. It will be the best pup around. 

It started because someone owns a English pointer, another owns a Boston, another girl owns a Great Dane Mix. One day they were talking about how great their dogs were and it got mentioned that it is because they have *********. We said this to an Bulldog breeder. One of the pups during a c-section had a ********. We told him that is the one he should keep. His next c-section with a different female he said he did keep that ******** pup. According to him he said that was the nicest dog he has ever owned. Just a saying but if I showed them the litter, that would be the one they would talk me into taking.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

luv mi pets said:


> when we do c-sections and a pup has a ******** meaning a dot of color on top of the head, that is the keeper. It will be the best pup around.
> 
> It started because someone owns a English pointer, another owns a Boston, another girl owns a Great Dane Mix. One day they were talking about how great their dogs were and it got mentioned that it is because they have *********. We said this to an Bulldog breeder. One of the pups during a c-section had a ********. We told him that is the one he should keep. His next c-section with a different female he said he did keep that ******** pup. According to him he said that was the nicest dog he has ever owned. Just a saying but if I showed them the litter, that would be the one they would talk me into taking.


ahhh, sounds good....we call that the "on/off button" w/ the Border Collies


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Congrats! Definitely looking forward to pictures!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Yay puppies!! I'll take one of the girls. Congrats on the beautiful litter.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Updates? want to see pictures


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Look at the teeny little tails! Squeee!!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwww Little Border Collies. Aww. I am in love with Roisin. I tend to be consistent in my likes. ha ha


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry, folks...days just seemed to get away....
Puppies 1 wk pics.....















Aibhlinn's eyes started opening yesterday......we'll have bright eyed babies in next pics


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm going to pick Aibhlinn  they are all adorable


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks so much. They are growing up Yay for open eyes. Of course that means your work will begin.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aw those little ears!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

has it been 2 wks, already? here's the babies, now   

weighing in at 1.5#....Tadhg


2.0#....Riley


1.5#....Roisin


2.2#....Conan


2.2#....Aine


2.0#....Liam


and 2.2#....Aibhlinn


they are up moving around on all 4's, wrestling, and getting ready to start causing a ruckus.....fun stuff


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

aww..  <3


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh my gosh it would be so hard to chose, they are all so lovely. Nice job on the pictures.  I think they get cuter as time goes on.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm dying. Look at those fuzz butts. And Liam's wavy hair!!! I love Aibhlinn's markings!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

I think most of them are going to be "talkers"....pick up Tadhg and, as he snuggles in, he's making little growly noises.....a couple others do, too

If I were keeping one from this litter it'd be a toss up between Roisin, Liam, Tadhg, Aine, Riley, Conan and Aibhlinn....oh, wait, I'd just have to keep them all  I couldn't pick

Gotta get puppy toes...everyone LOVES puppy toes


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Awwww Liam's hair do looks good I would be like you and keep them all.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

What's Liam's coat going to be like? Does one of his parents have a wavy coat? It looks like he got a perm haha


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

jade5280 said:


> What's Liam's coat going to be like? Does one of his parents have a wavy coat? It looks like he got a perm haha


Mama and Grama have wavy coats and his great grampa looked like he had poodle in him his coat was so wavy/curly....everything else BC but coat.....Roisin might get a bit of wave but not like his... his will prob be like Grama TirCeo's....here's Grama, Mama and uncle


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

That's so cute!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

wow, has it been 3 wks already....pups are up wrestling, eating mush, starting to use the pee pads on their own.....just growing up b/4 I'm ready....anyway, new pics....some may look a little dirty/discoloured...that's cuz they had just eaten moments b/4 (I know some look like they're getting close to the edge but they were safe...my gd was there to make sure they didn't fall off the table)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm just going to sit over here and turn into a puddle of goo. (I like Riley most, I think. Somehow. For unknown reasons).


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

That is just way too much cuteness! It should be illegal.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

CptJack said:


> I'm just going to sit over here and turn into a puddle of goo. (I like Riley most, I think. Somehow. For unknown reasons).


Riley is the most laid back of the boys....loves to snuggle, be kissed on, can do just about anything w/ him and he just loves the affection....Aine, in the 2 days that the pee pads has been down, has tried so hard to use it, and generally hits...then her little tail just wags when she gets told what a good little girl she is and scritched


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awwwwwww pandas


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

oh my they have grown so much in 1 week. I love them all. penguins and pandas just a waddling about.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

tirluc said:


> Mama and Grama have wavy coats and his great grampa looked like he had poodle in him his coat was so wavy/curly....everything else BC but coat.....Roisin might get a bit of wave but not like his... his will prob be like Grama TirCeo's....here's Grama, Mama and uncle


I have seen photos of known purebred BCs with a tight poodle curl to them... it's pretty cute


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Kayota, I thought it was pretty cool...I'd, also, like to see a Bearded Border Collie
but, here's some feeding pics an a video....
Baby Border Buttz...

Baby Border Faces...


and a video...


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

tirluc said:


> Riley is the most laid back of the boys....loves to snuggle, be kissed on, can do just about anything w/ him and he just loves the affection....Aine, in the 2 days that the pee pads has been down, has tried so hard to use it, and generally hits...then her little tail just wags when she gets told what a good little girl she is and scritched


Maybe I'm just drawn to that in the face of the teenage BC NUTBALL I've got going on over here ;-) He sounds like a DOLL.

The feeding pictures are just adorable.


----------

